# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  *vi* ... why do you torture us? :)

## Sam I Am

I'm desperate for a trip report.... and I think you recently hinted at a January posting about your 2017 trip*S*.
So.... I'm waiting here (not so) patiently. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *vi*

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!  Hi there Sam!  You made my day, which desperately NEEDED a "Sam I Am" pick-me-up.  

Ive been to Portland 4 times since my last report and have amassed a room full of video/photo escapades.   And yes, I planned on posting highlights from those visits this month.  That was until the responsibilities at job #1 changed.  Now my down time, if any, is spent concentrating on not screwing up.  But anyway, Ive started sifting, sorting & uploading stuff with a tentative posting goal of beginning of February.  

Sooooooo in the meantime, if someone can help me resize my photos I would greatly appreciate it.  I don't want the headache of uploading them to a host site first.  I just want to pluck them from my computer, but as is they're way too big  :Concern:

----------


## original spanky

Hello Vi, you have helped me previously . We are booked for 5 nights at Wilks Bay after 8 in Negril. First time in port Antonio. We usually shop at value master . Any places in port Antonio that are close to a super market? Any edibles available that you know of? Any other tips most appreciated. Thanks, Ed

----------


## *vi*

Hi Ed,

I do all my initial grocery shopping at Ramtulla's Super Centre.  Heading towards Wilks Bay, it's on the right hand side as you exit Port Antonio.  Very easy to spot.  They have everything.   Try to load up when you do your shopping as there aren't many stores in that area.  As for as edibles, I'll ask my good friend about that and let you know tomorrow along with a few other tips.  I'm so excited for you two!!!

----------


## Maralunatic

I was hoping for a trip report from Vi also! Looks like your audience is awaiting you girl! We've got 37 days before we hit the rock and experience PA for the very first time, and I'm not ashamed to say I am EXCITED!  I love Negril, but I have to admit it sometimes gets a little overwhelming.

----------


## Vince

*vi* To the rescue!!! YEA!! :Applause:  :Encouragement:

----------


## original spanky

thanks VI

----------


## Sam I Am

Fine... if I must endure a few more weeks before living vicariously through your adventure, so be it.  :Biggrin New:

----------


## Justlooking

I like them this size  :Encouragement:

----------


## *vi*

Justlooking...that's what some of the beach boys say that about my body LOL!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Hi there Original Spanky…I finally talked to my friend.  This might sound crazy, but he’s the only person I know in Portland who smokes.  LOL  Anyway, he said yes, you can get edibles there.  But to be honest with you, I wasn’t feeling comfortable with his response.  It was like he didn’t know “where” to get them, just that you can.  I’ll continue to ask others this weekend.  Do consider talking to the guys on Boston Beach.  A lot of visitors get ganja from them so I’m sure they can get the edibles.

I'm curious...why do you call yourself "original spanky"?

----------


## jojo p

Well well, I must of had a  '' Vi Vibe "" as I haven't checked on this forum for a bit, and here you are !!   :Smile:    You have to drop me a e mail sometime when you have a moment, ( preferably when you have a drink in your hand )    I must tell you about my latest Cuba follies !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

JOJO!!!  I definitely need to hear about how you tore up Cuba...again!  But it will have to wait until Monday.  I'll link you first thing!

----------


## Justlooking

> Justlooking...that's what some of the beach boys say that about my body LOL!!!!!


 :Biggrin New:

----------

